

Toyota Shares their Manufacturing Secrets, and Why GM Failed to Benefit - digitallogic
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/403/nummi

======
digitallogic
What I found really interesting about this story is how it sounds very much
like a case study in a failed agile adoption.

